# Wich timming for a SR20DET ?



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

I got to adjust my timming on my SR20DET. What timming sould i adjust it. Someone told me 20 is that correct 

thanks


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Base timing from the factory is 15*.


----------

